# Tổng đại lý chuyên bán và  lắp đặt máy lạnh giấu trần nối ống gió cho thiết kế hội trường rẻ nhất chính hãng



## nhung1hailongvan (3/12/20)

*Đại lý chuyên lắp đặt máy lạnh giấu trần nối ống gió chuyên nghiệp nhất cho mọi không gian lớn*


Bạn đang cần tìm một đại lý chuyên lắp đặt máy lạnh giấu trần nối ống gió chuyên nghiệp nhất cho mọi không gian tại TPHCM hoặc địa bàn miền Nam? Tìm mãi với các kết quả tìm kiếm ở Google, nhưng vẫn chưa cảm thấy có một đơn vị nào phù hợp với yêu cầu mà bạn đưa ra?…

 Đừng lo lắng hay vội nản nhé, vì Hải Long Vân ở đây là để kéo bạn ra khỏi sự hỗn độn đó đây, theo dõi bài viết và đại lý chuyên lắp đặt máy lạnh giấu trần nối ống gió chuyên nghiệp nhất cho mọi không gian sẽ xuất hiện ngay thôi!
 Xem thêm:   Đại lý máy lạnh chuyên bán và thi công máy lạnh âm  trần nối ống gió daikin tốt
 Địa chỉ lắp đặt máy lạnh giấu trần nối ống gió chuyên nghiệp nhất cho chủ đầu tư 







_Máy lạnh giấu trần nối ống gió lắp cho chung cư cao cấp _



*ĐẠI LÝ NÀO LẮP ĐẶT MÁY LẠNH GIẤU TRẦN NỐI ỐNG GIÓ CHUYÊN NGHIỆP NHẤT CHO MỌI KHÔNG GIAN LÀ ĐÂU?*


Về vấn đề tìm kiếm đơn vị lắp đặt máy lạnh giấu trần nối ống gió chuyên nghiệp nhất cho chủ đầu tư, có thể nói, Hải Long Vân vô cùng tự tin đề cử bản thân với các bạn.




*Mức giá máy lạnh giấu trần nối ống gió rẻ nhất miền Nam.*
 

Là đại lý cấp 1 của nhiều hãng máy lạnh giấu trần nối ống gió trên thị trường, cho nên, giá máy bán ra cùng với chi phí nhân công, vật tư lắp đặt máy lạnh giấu trần nối ống gió đều nằm ở mức rẻ nhất thị trường. Chúng tôi dám đảm bảo, bạn sẽ không thể tìm thấy mức giá ưu đãi này ở đơn vị nào khác.




*Tay nghề, kỹ thuật lắp đặt máy lạnh giấu trần nối ống gió chuyên nghiệp nhất.*
 

Với kinh nghiệm, tay nghề lắp đặt máy lạnh giấu trần nối ống gió chuyên nghiệp trong 7 năm nay, đã từng lắp đặt máy lạnh giấu trần nối ống gió cho nhà xưởng, công ty sản xuất, nhà hàng tiệc cưới, khách sạn, biệt thự liền kề cao cấp,… Chưa một lần nào, Hải Long Vân phải chịu phàn nàn về dịch vụ cũng như kỹ thuật lắp đặt máy lạnh giấu trần nối ống gió nào.

​





_Máy lạnh giấu trần nối ống gió lắp cho nhà xưởng lớn_​
​
*LẮP ĐẶT MÁY LẠNH GIẤU TRẦN NỐI ỐNG GIÓ NÊN LỰA CHỌN THƯƠNG HIỆU NÀO?*


_Lắp đặt máy lạnh giấu trần nối ống gió_ không chỉ là dựa vào việc chọn đúng đơn vị có tay nghề cao, mà hơn hết, bạn cần lưu ý chọn đúng sản phẩm máy lạnh giấu trần nối ống gió tốt nhất. Hải Long Vân sẽ mang đến những điểm đặc trưng của sản phẩm của 3 thương hiệu máy lạnh giấu trần nối ống gió hiện có trên thị trường.




*Máy lạnh giấu trần nối ống gió Daikin.*
 


Công nghệ: Nhật Bản.
Sản xuất: Thái Lan, Malaysia.
Môi chất lạnh: Gas R410A, Gas R32.
Có 2 dòng Tiêu chuẩn và Inverter.
Công suất hoạt động: 1.0hp – 20hp.
Giá tham khảo: 11.000.000đ – 132.000.000đ
Chế độ bảo hành: 1 năm cho dàn lạnh và 4 năm cho block.
Xem giá máy theo từng model bấm TẠI ĐÂY
 

+++ *Điểm mạnh: *Là thương hiệu có sự lâu đời và là sự lựa chọn đầu tiên của người tiêu dùng, mạnh về mảng marketing nên được mọi người biết đến nhiều hơn. Về chất lượng và thiết kế thuộc hàng đỉnh.



+++ *Điểm hạn chế:* Giá thành khá cao và hay bị cháy hàng.




*Máy lạnh giấu trần nối ống gió Mitsubishi Heavy.*
 


Công nghệ: Nhật Bản.
Sản xuất: Thái Lan.
Môi chất lạnh: Gas R410A.
Có 2 dòng Tiêu chuẩn và Inverter.
Công suất hoạt động: 2.0hp – 5.5hp.
Giá tham khảo: 20.200.000đ – 58.900.000đ
Chế độ bảo hành: 2 năm cho toàn máy.
Xem giá máy theo từng model bấm TẠI ĐÂY
 

+++ *Điểm mạnh:* Được sản xuất theo tiêu chuẩn Châu Âu, là thương hiệu dưới trướng của tập đoàn chế tạo máy bay lớn nhất Nhật Bản. Giá thành phù hợp. Hoạt động bền bỉ, ít hư hỏng.



+++ *Điểm hạn chế:* Không đẩy mạnh marketing nên được ít người biết đến.




*Máy lạnh giấu trần nối ống gió Reetech.*
 


Công nghệ: Việt Nam.
Sản xuất: Việt Nam.
Môi chất lạnh: Gas R410A.
Có duy nhất dòng Tiêu chuẩn.
Công suất hoạt động: 2.5hphp – 32hp.
Giá tham khảo: 21.500.000đ – 194.000.000đ
Chế độ bảo hành: 2 năm cho block.
Xem giá máy theo từng model bấm TẠI ĐÂY
 

+++ *Điểm mạnh:* Có giá thành rẻ, chế độ hoạt động gió mạnh, bền bỉ và ít bị hư hỏng.



+++ *Điểm hạn chế:* Do là sản phẩm của Việt Nam nên nhiều người còn e ngại khi dùng.








_Máy lạnh giấu trần nối ống gió lắp cho biệt thự _



*MÁY LẠNH GIẤU TRẦN NỐI ỐNG GIÓ ĐƯỢC SỬ DỤNG CHO NHỮNG KHÔNG GIAN NÀO?*


Với khả năng làm mát đỉnh cao và sự phù hợp tuyệt đối, *máy lạnh giấu trần nối ống gió* có thể sử dụng được cho hầu hết mọi không gian, dù là nhỏ hay lớn, thậm chí những nơi cực đại như nhà xưởng, công ty sản xuất, kho chứa hàng, trung tâm thương mại,… sản phẩm này đều có thể “cân” tất.




Lắp đặt máy lạnh giấu trần nối ống gió cho biệt thự đẳng cấp.
Lắp đặt máy lạnh giấu trần nối ống gió cho chung cư cao cấp.
Lắp đặt máy lạnh giấu trần nối ống gió cho khách sạn.
Lắp đặt máy lạnh giấu trần nối ống gió cho hội trường.
Lắp đặt máy lạnh giấu trần nối ống gió cho rạp chiếu phim.
Lắp đặt máy lạnh giấu trần nối ống gió cho kho chứa hàng.
Lắp đặt máy lạnh giấu trần nối ống gió cho nhà xưởng.
Lắp đặt máy lạnh giấu trần nối ống gió cho công ty sản xuất
Lắp đặt máy lạnh giấu trần nối ống gió cho trung tâm thương mại.
…
 

Liên hệ ngay vào Hotline 0909 787 022 (Mr Hoàng) để được tư vấn tận tình hơn về việc lắp đặt máy lạnh giấu trần nối ống gió cho không gian của bạn nhé!








_Máy lạnh giấu trần nối ống gió thể hiện sự đẳng cấp cho gia chủ_



*LỜI KẾT.*

Lưu ngay 2 số Hotline 0909 787 022 (tư vấn kỹ thuật) và 0901 329 411 (báo giá nhanh chóng) để được tư vấn, hỗ trợ khảo sát công trình và báo giá trọn gói nhanh nhất 24/7 nhé!

Ngoài việc là địa chỉ lắp đặt máy lạnh giấu trần nối ống gió chuyên nghiệp nhất cho chủ đầu tư, Hải Long Vân còn là đại lý phân phối các sản phẩm máy lạnh âm trần, máy lạnh tủ đứng, máy lạnh multi,… cho mọi công trình với giá rẻ nhất miền Nam nữa đấy! Liên hệ ngay khi bạn cần nhé!
Nguồn link tham khảo:   Đại lý bán & thi công, lắp đặt máy lạnh âm trần nối ống gió chuyên nghiệp, giá rẻ nhất


----------

